# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  El foro: recomendaciones, preguntas frecuentes, diccionario.

## Ella

Bienvenido al foro MAGIAPOTAGIA.

Este post servirá como ayuda para los nuevos usuarios (y no tan nuevos) sobre el uso del foro, consejos, preguntas frecuentes y contenidos importantes.

1. El Foro

Reglas importantes
Estructura del foro
Perfil
Escribir/editar/citar mensajes
Uso del buscador: Tu amigo

2. Preguntas Frecuentes

3. Enlaces de Interés

4. Breve Vocabulario Mágico

----------


## Ella

*:!:* *El Foro*

Antes de usar el foro leer las reglas y etiquetas: http://www.magiapotagia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15

*Reglas importantes*

- No preguntéis en MagiaPotagia acerca de contraseñas de otros sitios. Ellos tienen motivos para sus medidas de seguridad y nosotros debemos respetarlas. 

- MagiaPotagia no apoya las actividades ilegales.Mensajes acerca de intercambio de fotocopias, vhs&#180;s, etc.? serán borrados.

- Tratad de hacer comentarios relevantes. 

- Antes de preguntar sobre algo realiza una búsqueda en el foro para ver si alguien ya lo había preguntado antes. 

- Aquí no se desvelara ningún secreto mágico. Por favor no preguntéis en el foro ni vía mensajes privados a nadie como es el secreto de un efecto. Mensajes pidiendo el secreto de un juego serán borrados.

- En la zona secreta se hablará de secretos de juegos que no estén a la venta.

- MagiaPotagia se reserva el derecho de borrar cualquier mensaje que no se ajuste a estas reglas en cualquier momento sin aviso o explicación.

*Posteo Perjudicial* 

Los posteos que alteran las diferentes secciones para otros usuarios, intencionalmente o no, están prohibidos. Esto incluye, pero no está limitado a ello: 

• Posteos que consisten sólo en citas, o citas más alguna respuesta insustancial. 
• Uso excesivo de comillas (por ejemplo, poner entre comillas un mensaje de diez párrafos para responder a una frase). 
• “Bumping” temas viejos (postearlos bien después del último mensaje). 
• Postear mensajes o temas idénticos o casi idénticos, incluso temas pasajeros. 
• Títulos intencionalmente difíciles de leer (por ejemplo, TODAS MAYUSCULAS, mAyuSCuLAs AltERNaDas, omitir espacios, excesiva o ninguna puntuación, etc.). 
• Postear mensajes múltiples difíciles de leer o sin sentido en temas simples o múltiples. 
• Postear en un tamaño de letra excesivamente pequeño o grande o que desentone visualmente en general con el resto de los mensajes del foro.

*Estructura del foro*

El foro esta regido por el administrador: *Mariano Sosa* y *Oskiper* y por una serie de moderadores que puedes ver al entrar en cada sección del foro.

*- Secciones:*

*Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia:*
- Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia
- Nuevos Mienbros
- Sugerencias

*Principiantes:*
- Iniciación
- Preguntas Frecuentes

*Magia por categorías:*
- El Mago del mes
- Cartomagia
- Magia de Cerca
- Magia de Salón y escenario
- Numismagia
- Mentalismo
- Magia Infantil

*Magia General:*
- Discusión general sobre ilusionismo
- Teoría de la magia
- Historia de la magia
- Entrevistas
- Solicitud de Acceso al &#193;rea Secreta

*Compra, Venta, Críticas y Espectáculos:*
- Anuncios y noticias mágicas
- Mercadillo
- Lo mejor y lo peor
- Busco/ofrezco magos

*Zona secreta - Zona secreta del foro* 
(_Es un secreto_)


*Cambalache - La biblia junto al calefón* 
- Vídeos sobre magia
- Que los cumplas feliz
- Cambalache - General
- Cambalache - Encuentros

*Festival Magia Potagia*
(_Según edición del Concurso_) 

*FAQ*

Respuestas a preguntas frecuentes sobre el funcionamiento técnico del foro tales como agregar imagen, escribir,editar mensajes, citar, el perfil, como ajustar la hora, etc. http://www.magiapotagia.com/faq.php

*Buscar: El buscador*

Miembros: listado de miembros del foro según las preferencias seleccionadas: ubicación, numero de mensajes, fecha de registro..

*Perfil: Tu perfil*

Bandeja de entrada: bandeja de entrada de tus mensajes privados donde puedes leer, escribir, borrar tus mensajes, guardarlos o consultar si ya han sido leídos si no están en la bandeja de salida.

*Login*

*- Perfil*

Cada usuario tiene un perfil al que puede acceder haciendo click en la parte superior del cuadro de mandos donde dice "Panel de control/Tu perfil".

Desde ahí puedes cambiar los datos personales ocultos como la contraseña, o tu dirección de email y los datos públicos: msn, email, página web, firma, avatar, etc.

*- Escribir/editar/citar mensajes*

*. Si abres un post...*

- Antes de escribir consulta el buscador ( http://www.magiapotagia.com/search.php )

- Elije cual es la sección donde mejor encaja tu pregunta.

- Pon un titulo apropiado, que exprese el contenido de tu mensaje con pocas palabras.

- Escribe correctamente, sin abreviaturas o tipo sms, cumpliendo las normas del foro

- Se lo mas extenso posible, cuanto mas información des sera mas fácil ayudarte.

* Como habrás visto hay muchos post cerrados y preguntas que siempre se repiten, la respuesta "por favor, utiliza el buscador" ya te será familiar en el foro.

Esto no solo se evita consultando los post antiguos donde seguramente se solvente tu duda, te darán información nueva,y adquirirás conocimientos que te permitirán aprender mas, sino también intentando dar información personal a la hora de plantear una duda: 
¿A quién va dirigida tu magia?
¿Dónde la realizas?
¿Qué estilos te gustan?
¿Eres tímido, desenvuelto..?
¿Te es fácil presentar un juego?
¿Das más importancia la técnica?
¿Quieres aprender muchos "trucos", juegos, técnicas complejas..?
¿Desde cuando tienes interés por ser mago? Desde pequeño, porque lo he visto en la tele...
¿Cual es tu meta? Ser mago, aprender, saber muchos trucos, curiosidad...

Estas pequeñas cosas pueden hacer que la recomendación que se haga al contestarte sea distinta, y si se pregunta por "que libro comprar" ayudara a recomendarte el mas adecuado.

** Para saber como cambiar las colores, tamaño del mensaje, insertar una imagen, dirección web y demás consulta el FAQ.

*Si contestas a un post...*

- Lee atentamente TODOS los mensajes escritos en ese post.

- Fíjate la fecha del ultimo mensaje escrito.

Si el mensaje es de hace un tiempo, el tema se esta dando por cerrado (zanjado).
Esta permitido reabrirlos si se escribe algo que valga la pena, por tanto valora bien lo que vas a escribir, piensa si es imprescindible o no.

- Por favor, no repitas dudas/preguntas ya contestadas directa o indirectamente en el post.

- Que tu mensaje tenga contenido y aporte algo nuevo, no dicho en el mismo hilo.

Si por ejemplo apoyas o repites un consejo ya dado en el mismo post (lectura de un libro, compra de un producto o dvd) acompáñalo con una experiencia personal (no vale, "me gusta mucho") que justifique tu recomendación, o intenta explicar el contenido o uso del mismo.

- Intenta recomendar cosas de las que conozcas previamente, ya sea que hayas leído, visto o utilizado, no solo por las tendencias o lo que hayas leído sobre el en el foro para asi dar una información mas completa y constructiva.

- Si escribes en el apartado "lo mejor y lo peor" para recomendar un producto: libro, dvd, articulo, juego...hazlo dando la mayor información posible, no te limites a: "mola mazo, lo recomiendo".

*Lo que se escribes en el foro repercute en los demás, no solo miembros actuales si no también futuros que entran para intentar aprender, se consciente de ello y escribe con responsabilidad y cabeza, no te lo tomes a la ligera.*

El uso de EL BUSCADOR es importante y esencial, permite no solo tener el foro ordenado si no adquirir mayores conocimientos a través de el.

*Borrar/editar mensajes*

Al ver tu mensaje escrito en la parte superior derecha te aparecen 3 opciones: Citar, Editar, X

CITAR: te permite escribir un mensaje en el cual aparece el fragmento o texto completo del mensaje del usuario "citado" al principio del tuyo.

Editar: Te permite escribir o borrar contenido de tu mensaje

X: Te permite borrar tu mensaje

*U**so del Buscador*

Si cliqueamos en BUSCAR del cuadro de mandos (en la parte superior del foro), nos aparece el buscador: http://www.magiapotagia.com/search.php

- Tengo una duda y quiero saber si hay algo escrito:

Pon palabras clave (no frases, una o dos palabras que resuman tu búsqueda).

- Restringe la búsqueda eligiendo "buscar toda las palabras".

- Intenta no seleccionar foros ni categorías para tener mas posibilidades de encontrar el post.

- No te dejes guiar del todo por los títulos del post, muchos no son correctos o se cambian de tema.

*Lee todo lo que puedas*

Si quieres participar en el hilo encontrado fíjate antes la fecha del ultimo mensaje, recuerda que no esta permitido reabrir post antiguos a no ser que se aporte algo nuevo o de vital importancia.

Sigues las instrucciones de "como escribir en un post" antes dichas para evitar llenar paginas y paginas de mensajes en los post ya existentes, de esta forma los usuarios nuevos que busquen información no se echen atrás dejando de lado su duda o obligándose a abrir otro post repitiendo la pregunta, por la pereza de leer tanto (mucho de los cuales mensajes sin contenido e importancia).

----------


## Ella

*:!: Preguntas Frecuentes*

*¿Como accedo al área secreta?:*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=19214

*¿Cómo incluyo imágenes?*

*[img]* Aquí la dirección url de la imagen *[/img]*

También se pueden adjuntar imágenes desde el ordenador en algunas secciones cuando se escribe un mensaje desde el "panel de control de publicación de adjuntos"

*¿Como pongo una imagen en mi avatar?*

Desde el "Panel de Control/Opciones y Configuración/Editar avatar".

*¿Como reduzco el tamaño de mi imagen?*

A partir de un programa como Pphotoshop o el mismo Paint de Windows.

*Para mas dudas consulta el FAQ: http://www.magiapotagia.com/faq.php

*¿Como empezar en la magia?* 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=883

*Empezar en CARTOMAGIA:*

- Libros recomendados: http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=2126

- Antes de elegir un libro lee con atención esto y toma una decisión: http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=2415

- ¿Qué baraja uso? http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=2072

- ¿Cuantas barajas necesito? http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=2456

*Acabo de empezar, quiero ser mago y especializarme en todas las categorías de magia*

La magia es un largo camino, es una afición donde uno nunca acaba de aprender, lleva muchos años, muchos libros, muchas horas de practica, dedicación, esfuerzo y garra, hay algo que te mueve a querer mas, a quererlo todo pero para llegar a la meta hay que ser realista, humilde, perfeccionista, autocrítico, crear cimientos y escalar poco a poco.

Se empieza comprando un libro, y luego con el estudio y el tiempo uno ira creciendo y moldeando, va conociendo cosas nuevas y cambiando sus preferencias...

*¿Dudas sobre el FP?* 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=3331

*Consulta sobre tiendas de magia en mi ciudad*

No se permitirá publicidad de tiendas de magia o vendedores particulares de productos.

Por tanto esta prohibido poner links a tiendas ya sea virtuales o físicas.

Aun así en el foro hay post donde se da esta información, consulta el buscador (poniendo solamente el nombre de la ciudad/provincia basta y leer los títulos basta).

También puedes encontrar información en las Páginas Amarillas o Google.

*Quiero saber cómo se hace este truco*

"Aquí no se desvelara ningún secreto mágico. Por favor no preguntéis en el foro *ni vía mensajes privados* a nadie como es el secreto de un efecto. Mensajes pidiendo el secreto de un juego serán borrados"

Por tanto la respuesta a tu mensaje sera la recomendación del libro/dvd donde puedes encontrarlo.

*Preguntar sobre claves para acceder a otras webs*

No preguntéis aquí en MagiaPotagia acerca de contraseñas de otros sitios. Ellos tienen motivos para sus medidas de seguridad y nosotros debemos respetarlas. 

*¿Qué es un...?*

Nadie contesta en abierto definiciones sobre elementos que utilizan los magos.

*¿Se puede hacer papel flash casero?*

Si, se puede, pero no es recomendable ya que es muy peligroso.

Los métodos y debates están en el área secreta, cuando tengas acceso búscalo a través del buscador y por favor no intentes repetir la pregunta en el foro abierto porque obligara a llevar el post al área secreta.

*¿Por que no se restringe la entrada al foro?*

El foro Magiapotagia intenta ser un club de Magia virtual, un lugar en Internet para que tanto profesionales como aficionados encuentren su espacio y puedan compartirlo con otros que tengan sus mismos intereses. 

Como también un método de ayuda y enseñanza para quienes están empezando o quieran iniciarse en el mundo de la magia.

*¿Es mejor aprender de libros o dvds?*

Los dvds son solo un complemento de lo que puedes hallar en un libro, nunca al revés.
Nunca un dvd tendrá todo el contenido que posee un libro y no siempre sera explicado por el mismo autor del efecto, corriendo el riesgo de aprender los "errores" o ejecuciones que no tienen que ser las idóneas o perfectas, ni trasmitir ni ocasionar la misma reacción en el publico por haber cambiado ese pequeño matiz.

*Busco información sobre Tiendamagia.com*

Esto es nuevos productos, horarios de envío, reclamaciones, dudas de productos, etc.

*TiendaMagia*

(Oficinas. Atención al público sólo con cita concertada, sin excepciones)

C/ ILDEFONS CERD&#192; N&#186; 4, LOCAL 10 
08172 Sant Cugat del Vall&#232;s
Barcelona (España)

Tel: 902 955 902
Email:pedidos@tiendamagia.com 

Horario de atención telefónica: 
Lunes a Viernes de 11h. a 13h. y de 16h. a 19h

----------


## Ella

* :!:  Enlaces de Interés:*

*- La importancia de la presentación en la magia y la charla, no consiste sólo en hablar* 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=2423

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=2440

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=4764

*- ¿Quién es mago?*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=11269

*- ¿Qué es el timing?*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=3428

*- MSN de los miembros del foro*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=525

*- Ciudades a las que pertenecemos*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=166

*- ¿Cómo se analiza un juego?*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=5442

*- Los gags, su importancia*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=63

*- Cuando todo falla...*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=1431

*- ¿Qué responder a los curiosos?*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=754

*- Listado de música para rutinas mágicas

* http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=4424

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=3736

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showpost...36&postcount=5

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=3954

*- Consejos para los "nuevos magos"*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=5026

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=4308 

- *¿Cuándo presentar un juego?*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=5611

-* Construcción de una rutina*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=20045

*- Miedo escénico*

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=2227

*- Biblioteca Mágica*

Análisis de libros  :Arrow:  http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=3278

Cartomagia  :Arrow:  http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=2126

Escena/Salón  :Arrow:  http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=3414

Numismagia  :Arrow:  http://www.magiapotagia.com/showpost...11&postcount=1

Mentalismo  :Arrow:  http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=16355

Magia Infantil  :Arrow:  http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=3443

Historia de la Magia  :Arrow:  http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=5771

----------


## Ella

* :!:  Vocabulario Mágico*

*Clímax:* Denominación para un momento culminante de un efecto mágico.

*Close-up*: Magia que se realiza muy de cerca de los espectadores, ya sea sobre una mesa, sentándose el mago entre los componentes del auditorio, ya sea de pie rodeado.

*Chachara*: Palabras que dice le artista mientras va ejecutando sus juegos. Charla que acompaña a los mismos.

*Escamoteo*: Acción de hacer desaparecer en las manos algún objeto, puede ser a manos libres o con aparatos trucados.

*Extension*: Acción y efecto de poner sobre una superficie varios objetos iguales mediante un solo movimiento de manos, unos a continuación de otros.

*Gag*: Efecto cómico, broma mágica.

*Impromptu*: Tipo de ilusionismo que se realiza, *aparentemente*, sin preparación alguna.

*Misdirection*: Acción o discurso mediante el cual se distrae la atencion del publico o la mirada en un momento critico.

*Rutina*: El arreglo o modo de presentar  un truco o serie de ellos para que armonicen bien y adquieran naturalidad y efectividad al tiempo que amenidad.

*Set-up*: Preordenación de un objeto mágico que se requiere sean colocados en un orden determinado, concreto y secreto para la consecución de un juego.

____
*Fragmentos extraídos del vocabulario mágico de "Magia de cerca" de Lewis Ganson.

----------

